# Suns "easy" Schedule



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/matchups

According to this we have less games remaining against +500 teams than any team in the West except Dallas which has 1 less remaining.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/matchups
> 
> According to this we have less games remaining against +500 teams than any team in the West except Dallas which has 1 less remaining.


Well, we've had the games against average-slightly above average teams, I think the "easy schedule" part comes in because we haven't yet played the "elite" teams other than Minny and Sacto. In other words, we haven't play San Antonio yet.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Just curious...

Who decided the schedule? 

I guess part of the reason Suns has easier schedule this year is that Suns had the worst record last year. 

Anyway, does this easy schedule mean that Suns play less against the elite teams and more against soso teams? 

I am kinda confused why Suns has easier schedule because aren't they supposed to play 4 times against the teams in their division? Well, Lakers and Kings are definitely not "easy". When they made the schedule, they didn't know Shaq was going leave? If Shaq was still there, then Suns definitely doesn't have the easiest schedule is it? 

Jimmy


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think it means that the Suns have played a lot of their harder games already, so they now face the easier teams more often


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Sonics swept the E4 (5 wins).

Twolves and Kings defeated Suns in Phoenix.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

So Suns plays against less great teams now? Mmmm, don't know how those schedules work. 

Well, T-Wolves won by 4 pts and Kings won by 2 pts. Big deal. Suns will get them back next time. 

Suns has NOT had any blow out this year because they are a great team and they play on a consistent level. Losing to T-Wolves and Kings don't really say much 'cause T-Wolves lost to Bulls so Bulls > T-Wolves? 

Jimmy


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> Losing to T-Wolves and Kings don't really say much 'cause T-Wolves lost to Bulls so Bulls > T-Wolves?



Yeah and as the Bulls won against the Suns --> Bulls > Suns --> Bulls NBA Champion 2004/05!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and as the Bulls won against the Suns --> Bulls > Suns --> Bulls NBA Champion 2004/05!


----------



## Pr1me T1me (Oct 3, 2004)

Bulls never beat the suns this year..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!


I think he meant since the bulls beat the wolves and the wolves beat the suns...using the logic

bulls > wolves
wolves > suns
so
bulls > suns

And i'm hoping all those smiles in the post meant joking


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Is my joke really that hard to understand? LOL

No seriously, Suns is GOOD. 

Jimmy


----------

